# Amberjack?



## patrickonasis (Feb 2, 2009)

When,Where,& How do you catch these fish?I seen a post a while back of a guy that had caught some in the saint simon sound,and was curious of how to fish for them and if they were good eating?
Thanks.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 3, 2009)

*Aj*

My experience has been that amberjack are more likely to be caught in the warmer months. Have caught 'em in the winter though. Likely to hook up one of these when bottom fishing for grouper / snapper. They're a lot of fun to catch, we usually use hardtails (live)on the bottom, but also have caught them jigging (artificial bait) at the top of an underwater structure or reef. Amberjack tend to have a lot of parasites (worms) but once you pull or cut all that out it makes a pretty good fillet blackened or grilled. Just my opinion.  Especially when you're not fishing in the twenty minutes of snapper season and you can't catch any grouper 'cause you're throwing snapper back, amberjack can make the whole trip worthwhile.These things can go well over 100 lbs and 40-50 lbs are not unusual so be prepared!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Feb 3, 2009)

A lot of people consider AJ's a trash fish. I do not, I think they are fun and can fight with the best of any of them.  The worms are a big thing that scares people away from them but most people just cut around and keep what evers left.  Jigging is my perfered method.


----------



## Doyle (Feb 3, 2009)

You'll also find significantly more worms on AJ's from the Atlantic than from the Gulf.  I don't know why, you just do.


----------



## florida boy (Feb 3, 2009)

hardtails  ten feet off the bottom with a long leader and hang on!


----------



## axetogrind (Feb 4, 2009)

Doyle said:


> You'll also find significantly more worms on AJ's from the Atlantic than from the Gulf.  I don't know why, you just do.




Yes, it is amazing to catch the Gulf AJ's with no worms, then get one from the Atlantic, and they do have worms. I eat them anyway, and I am still alive. If anyone wants to go catch some AJ's off the GA coast, I am ready to take you, I know several locations stacked up with them. You can catch them jigging or with live bait.  If you buy the gas, I got everything else. This weekend is a great weekend to go. It will be warm offshore too.


----------



## fman (Feb 6, 2009)

My wife caught a good one in J'ville on a live vermillion snapper.  We were on a boat over a wreck. She drop the bait down to the wreck and then reeled up about 10 turns. Before she knew it she was pinned to the rail. At first I told her she was just hung up. But that thing was pulling like a freight train. The odd thing is when she pulled up the ship mate estimated it around 20-25lb so it was a baby. I can't fathom the ones people say that are 40-100lb!! 

I am just getting in to Jigging and have purchased to setup. I can't wait to try those on the Grouper, AJ's and Snapper.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Feb 6, 2009)

fman said:


> My wife caught a good one in J'ville on a live vermillion snapper.  We were on a boat over a wreck. She drop the bait down to the wreck and then reeled up about 10 turns. Before she knew it she was pinned to the rail. At first I told her she was just hung up. But that thing was pulling like a freight train. The odd thing is when she pulled up the ship mate estimated it around 20-25lb so it was a baby. I can't fathom the ones people say that are 40-100lb!!
> 
> I am just getting in to Jigging and have purchased to setup. I can't wait to try those on the Grouper, AJ's and Snapper.



What kind of setup did you get?
I love Jigging and have cought Grouper, AJ's & Snapper be ready for a fight with them big AJ's & Grouper its a lot of fun on the Jig.


----------



## fman (Feb 6, 2009)

Well I am a Newbe at jigging and purchased both and they haven't even gotten wet yet! The first one I got, I bought before reading many forums about gear. The second one I got after alot of reading. Both are still not the best but the best for my money now. All I need now is someone to take me out on the water!

1. Conventional Reel:Shimano Torium 20  Rod: Penn Torque 80-130lb 300g

2. Spinning Reel: Shimano Spheros 14000FA w/upgraded Carbonex drag.

Rod: Hopper Custom 100-200lb 500g


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Feb 6, 2009)

fman said:


> Well I am a Newbe at jigging and purchased both and they haven't even gotten wet yet! The first one I got, I bought before reading many forums about gear. The second one I got after alot of reading. Both are still not the best but the best for my money now. All I need now is someone to take me out on the water!
> 
> 1. Conventional Reel:Shimano Torium 20  Rod: Penn Torque 80-130lb 300g
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good start, 
My next jigging rod I get will be a OTI Rod, my current setup I have a Trevela rod but have heard awesome  things about the OTI.  

Drop a line to me if you want to go fishing sometime. 
Gordon Jr


----------



## d-a (Feb 6, 2009)

fman said:


> Well I am a Newbe at jigging and purchased both and they haven't even gotten wet yet! The first one I got, I bought before reading many forums about gear. The second one I got after alot of reading. Both are still not the best but the best for my money now. All I need now is someone to take me out on the water!
> 
> 1. Conventional Reel:Shimano Torium 20  Rod: Penn Torque 80-130lb 300g
> 
> ...



Fman

the Torium will work great for you as long as you dont put the drag over 18lbs. Above 18lbs your asking for A/R bearing failure and knuckle busting. I have one and caught a 44lb Aj on a jig at an oil rig so there strong little reels just need to know its limitations.

I havent used the rods or Spheros so I cant comment on them.

here is a 90+ lb AJ i caught on a jig last summer






d-a


----------



## d-a (Feb 6, 2009)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Sounds like a good start,
> My next jigging rod I get will be a OTI Rod, my current setup I have a Trevela rod but have heard awesome  things about the OTI.
> 
> Drop a line to me if you want to go fishing sometime.
> Gordon Jr



OTI is a good company that produces good rods. I have 7-8 of there rods and they cant be beat for the money. Lifetime warranty too. Plus there lures are very affordable compared to other lure company's. That's a OTI prototype rod in the above picture
http://www.360tackle.com/home.php

You can Pm me if you would like to discuss the OTI rods. I am always getting a new one it seems

d-a


----------



## fman (Feb 6, 2009)

d





d-a said:


> Fman
> 
> the Torium will work great for you as long as you dont put the drag over 18lbs. Above 18lbs your asking for A/R bearing failure and knuckle busting. I have one and caught a 44lb Aj on a jig at an oil rig so there strong little reels just need to know its limitations.
> 
> ...



d-a- Nice fish!! Thanks for the tip on the reel. Should I hook one end of my line to a scale and set the drag and pull to get the 18lbs correct setting for it? Or is their another trick you use?


----------



## d-a (Feb 6, 2009)

fman said:


> d
> 
> d-a- Nice fish!! Thanks for the tip on the reel. Should I hook one end of my line to a scale and set the drag and pull to get the 18lbs correct setting for it? Or is their another trick you use?




Yea thats about it, but most have never used more than 10-12lbs of drag before with out standup gear. 

That fish was boated in under 7 min's with 28lbs of drag on 100lb braid with 200lb leader. In 2 days we caught 12 100+lb AJ's and several dozen 50-100lbs all on jigs. All but 2 were released and are still out there including one that will push 130lbs

Its a remarkably fishery that the commercial guys dont care about.

d-a


----------

